# Some Advice Sought...



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello all,

I am looking for some advice on the following watches. I've been offered these as part of a trade; I don't want them and they will most likely end up on here in the sales forum. They are being touted as an SBS/Royal Navy watch with is on a black Nato, and a Tazer US Navy Seal watch, which is on a monsterous looking leather strap.

I reckon they are a load of rubbish and I should walk away, but if anyone can tell me otherwise then please do. If they are worth Â£20/Â£30 ish each then I'll probably go for it an sell them on/use them in trades.

Apologies for being such a novice in this area, any help offered would be much appreciated!

Rich


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think you'll get Â£20-Â£30 each for em.....good dependable quartz beaters


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Cheers mrteatime.

Coming to a sales forum near you!

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you buy them, seemed like value for money to me.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup, they sold on here in a flash!


----------

